# lotus lighter anyone?



## zucc (Feb 4, 2009)

hey everyone i am wondering who owns a lotus lighter or who has used one bc i am thinking about picking up another lighter. right now i use a ronson jetlite and love it but i would like to get another one and im trying to decide between a lotus or an ex xikar lighter. any opinions or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have both the Xikar Element and the Lotus 34. I like the Lotus better. Feels better in your hand and has a built in punch and fuel window. Very well made IMO.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have 2 Lotus Table Top lighters, and I have no complaints what so ever.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Can't say too many great things about Lotus, I own one that has not lived up to it's expectations. Xikar to me seem's to be a safer bet.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I have SEVERAL Lotus lighters and I like them far better than Xikar. I think they are great lighters. ....And of course, 1,000 times better than Colibri.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

Lotus lighters are great. They are far better than xicar or colibri. They are made by the same company that makes the high end porsche lighers.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just picked up a new Lotus to replace a 10 year old Colibri. I hope it serves me well.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Lotus lighters are 1,000 times better than Colibri and better than Xikar in my opinion, too.

Wise decision....


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

+1. Lotus makes a quality cigar lighting insturment.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

I got two table tops and they are great and hold a crap load of gas. Also you get some great looks when you pull it out to light a cigar.


----------



## gravy (Jan 17, 2010)

DBCcigar said:


> Lotus lighters are 1,000 times better than Colibri and better than Xikar in my opinion, too.
> 
> Wise decision....


I too think by saying "1000 times better", a bunch of times, will somehow bring worth to what I have to say. It really helps someone's decision making, don't you think?


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

gravy said:


> I too think by saying "1000 times better", a bunch of times, will somehow bring worth to what I have to say. It really helps someone's decision making, don't you think?


Wow, only 2 posts and you used them both to trash veteran and outstanding members of the community.

I'm very much looking forward to more of your contributions. :BS


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> Wow, only 2 posts and you used them both to trash veteran and outstanding members of the community.
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to more of your contributions. :BS


Ditto...

A little early to be "trolling" don't cha think gravy?:mullet:


----------



## c0i (Dec 14, 2009)

I just picked up a Lotus T3 Tatuaje Table Lighter. So far its been great.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> Wow, only 2 posts and you used them both to trash veteran and outstanding members of the community.
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to more of your contributions. :BS


And in a thread almost a year old, no less.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

arodgers said:


> And in a thread almost a year old, no less.


His RG stands at 5 after only 2 posts... Way to make some friends huh?

He posted in two threads about lighters. I think it's obvious he works for Colibri. I mean.... Who else would be so bitter?:lol:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Love my Lotus twin flame. My wife bought it for me in Vegas. I drive a Lotus, so she thought it was cool.

I think I'll keep her!


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought a Lotus 20 triple torch for my brother for Christmas this year and that thing is awesome. I'll be getting one for myself shortly. 

On a side note, Lotus lighters are made by Integral Logistics. They also make Porsche Design, Lamborghini, Bugatti, and Vertigo. Obviously they are quality.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 3 Lotus T3 lighters and have had them for a few years. This thing is huge but with that it holds so much butane it never needs to be refilled and lights on the first click 99.9% of the time.


----------



## timatraw (Jan 2, 2010)

Just bought a Lotus T3 lighter yesterday.
The B&M uses them in their store on the table tops.
I like it so far.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just got a T3 as a gift and I love it!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

bigswol2 said:


> Just got a T3 as a gift and I love it!


I love Lotus lighters!

Enjoy!:hat:


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

I got the Lotus CI Laser Torch Lighter, Not sure if this is a normal lotus make, looks nice, but the tank is pretty small and am always refilling it. also sometimes takes a couple clicks to fire up. Think i might try one of the other ones mentioned above.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

d32 said:


> I got the Lotus CI Laser Torch Lighter, Not sure if this is a normal lotus make, looks nice, but the tank is pretty small and am always refilling it. also sometimes takes a couple clicks to fire up. Think i might try one of the other ones mentioned above.


I had one as well gave me loads of problems never lit.


----------

